# Heading for Orange Lake River Island...



## DaveNV (May 15, 2009)

...tomorrow morning.  Looong flight from Seattle to Orlando, then check in to OLCC tomorrow night for a week.

Anyone have questions about the place?  Post them here and I'll try to get you answers while I'm there.  I expect to have Internet access (thanks to my Blackberry Curve tethered to my Asus EeePC) so I should be able to stay in touch.

Dave


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 16, 2009)

Hope you had a nice flight!    We'll be there next month (West villages or East i think...) so yes i would like to hear from you!

Any daily activities for kids?  Can we bring our  own tube to get in the lazy river? Exchangers (like us) can use it freely or do we have to pay?  What about the parking lot? Is there a fee to park?  Is there a building more convenient for my family that i could request upon chcek in ? (i know your are on lake river side but if you can have a layout of the whole place...)  If i bring my labtop... is there wi-fi in the rooms?  free? (i guess not but who knows..)

My 2 boys are 4 and 7 now and i plan to alternate Disney parks and Seaworld with Orange Lake resort activities...  If you ever eat there, let me know if it is pricey and or good!!! 

At least, i have some questions to give you some work to do while on vacation...


----------



## jaybird (May 16, 2009)

Just came back from OLCC. We stayed in the west village, on the main road but far enough away from all the noisy stuff. We had a free standing villa, they are in groups of 4, they also have some that are 3 to a group, also have the highrise, place is HUGE. If you have kids you might want to be down near the registration area as that is is where their is a pool that is not as crowded as river island, theirs an arcade and mini golf, mini store, and restaurant. No fee to park , dont know about wi-fi, left the computer home, but their is an internet cafe, they frown on bringing your own tubes to river island, tubes were $7.00. their is also some sort of kids club i saw, my kids are teens so we did not look into. Food is so so and very pricey. We did eat at one reastaurant that was very good--will have to look it up on the map.  enjoy---its a nice place!!!


----------



## timetraveler (May 16, 2009)

jesuis1837 said:


> Hope you had a nice flight!    We'll be there next month (West villages or East i think...) so yes i would like to hear from you!
> 
> Any daily activities for kids?  Can we bring our  own tube to get in the lazy river? Exchangers (like us) can use it freely or do we have to pay?  What about the parking lot? Is there a fee to park?  Is there a building more convenient for my family that i could request upon chcek in ? (i know your are on lake river side but if you can have a layout of the whole place...)  If i bring my labtop... is there wi-fi in the rooms?  free? (i guess not but who knows..)
> 
> ...



Hi Jesuis,

1.  yes lot's of daily activities for children
2.  No, you cannot bring your own floats into the lazy river.
3.  All parking is free within the resort.
4.  You cannot request specific buildings
5.  The entire resort will have high speed internet by the end of 2009.   Very likely your unit will already have it.

We rarely eat onsite..anymore.  There are several places to eat onsite.

FWIW....the River Island Grilling Company located at River Island...is not owned by Orange Lake.  My understanding is that the food is very good...but quite pricey.  I can't personally review it as we have not eaten there.


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks! Is the lazy river free for exchangers (i see we have to pay or rent the tubes if we cant bring ours but is there a fee or a wristband saying you are either owners or exchangers?)?


----------



## charford (May 16, 2009)

There is no way to distinguish between owners and exchangers, except by what type of parking pass you have.   Both groups have free and unlimited access to the lazy river and other water parks at OLCC. They have security at the gates so that people who are not staying onsite are not allowed. Everyone who is staying onsite has equal access to the amenities.


----------



## timetraveler (May 17, 2009)

charford said:


> There is no way to distinguish between owners and exchangers, except by what type of parking pass you have.   Both groups have free and unlimited access to the lazy river and other water parks at OLCC. They have security at the gates so that people who are not staying onsite are not allowed. Everyone who is staying onsite has equal access to the amenities.




Yes that is correct...everyone has equal access to the amenities.  Owner's receive a 10% discount thru out the resort.   

Charford......OL does distinguish between the 2 groups.  OL takes care of that via your unit key.  Your ownership is verified upon check-in, and then entered into your unit information.

When you ask for your owner discount.  The staff member will ask you for your unit key which they will swipe thru their terminal, to verify that you are an owner....the discount will be given at that time.


----------



## DaveNV (May 17, 2009)

We're at River Island now.  Your questions have already been answered, but I can offer a few additional things:

Tubes at the lazy river rent for $7.00 per day per person.  If you expect to rent for several days, there are "family packages" available.  If your kids are younger, they may do better at a regular pool.  The lazy river depth changes from aboout 2.5 feet up to over 4 feet deep. Smaller kids may not be able to handle it without supervision by a parent.  (Having said that, I will say the pool is a blast.  I really enjoyed myself today, and I have the sunburn to prove it.)

There is wi-fi in my room on the sixth floor at River Island.  I expected I'd have to use my cell phone as a modem, but the wireless works fine.

There are tons of eateries in the area outside the resort.  Any kind of food you could want.

Dave


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds great!   Well my boys love swimming so any pool child friendly would make them pretty happy! Publix seems pretty close (according to last thread) but is it open 24 hours?  I mean, i dont expect us to check in until 11:00 pm because of flight arrival and i would prefer to buy food right away instead of waiting the day after. How many pools are there at OL by the way?

Thanks again for all those great info!


----------



## timetraveler (May 17, 2009)

1.  small pool at the front of the resort, behind the highrises.

2.  huge zero entry pool at the West Village Clubhouse

3.  Splash Lagoon located within the North Village

4.  small pool located within the East Village

5.  River Island located in well....River Island....LOL

You know I've shopped at Publix (just outside the East Gate entrance) for over 15 years....on my OL trips, and I honestly have no idea whether it's a 24 hour grocery or not, you'd think after all these trips I'd know that.   I'm sure it's open late...but 24/7....I just can't tell ya.


----------



## jesuis1837 (May 18, 2009)

No prob Timetraveler!  Let's just say it is unusual to do your groceries around midnight! 

The name of the pool : splash lagoon sounds terrific! I guess there are few slides there!


----------



## DaveNV (May 18, 2009)

The thing about Orange Lake as a complex that is immediately obvious is that it's designed in such a way that you could be here your entire vacation, and never leave the property.  Between the four villages, the numerous on-site restaurants, all the pools, golf, and whatever else, there is plenty to keep everyone busy all day, every day.  If Disney wasn't four miles down the street, it would be easy to forget where we are.  That's impressive.

Another thing I found very interesting was the many Florida residents I met at the pool yesterday.  They live in the area, and come here for their getaway times.  Maybe it's because I'm from Washington, and have to travel a long way to get to nice-weather timeshares, but I thought it'd be pretty convenient to have a place like this to come to for short vacations throughout the year.  Pretty cool.

Weather today is rainy (figures - we come from the rain capital of the planet, and Orlando suddenly has rain falling after months of dry weather   ) so we plan to check out the area.  We hear that Winter Park has better shopping deals than Orlando.  We'll see.  Family wants to shop... Got a great deal on a rental car, so plan to use it.  If the weather holds off, we'll hit Disney tomorrow.  I love having options.  

Dave


----------



## matbec (May 18, 2009)

jesuis1837 said:


> Publix seems pretty close (according to last thread) but is it open 24 hours?



Just looked up the store hours. Publix is open every day from 7am -11pm.


----------



## timetraveler (May 18, 2009)

Dave....I'm so glad your enjoying OL.  Your description of it...is the very same reason we return several times each year.

bummer about the rain....like you I realize the area desperately needs the rain...but no one wants it on their vacation.   LOL   

When we checked in May 2nd, I watched the local news, and the weather guy said it had not rained for 21 straight days.  It STILL hadn't when we left on May 9th.


----------



## timetraveler (May 18, 2009)

jesuis1837 said:


> No prob Timetraveler!  Let's just say it is unusual to do your groceries around midnight!
> 
> The name of the pool : splash lagoon sounds terrific! I guess there are few slides there!



Well I see someone further down the thread was able to give you the hours for Publix.  So I'll just address Splash Lagoon.

It's a beautiful pool complex.  The pool is free form and designed in a horseshoe shape.  Each end of the pool has a rock formation.  One end has 2 slides built into the rock, and the other end is a waterfall.  Lot's and lot's of lounges....a little clothing/sundry boutique, and of course The Terrace Cafe which serves a nice selection of sandwiches, fries, etc and a full service bar.  They have frozen drink specials thru out the day.  As of our trip the cafe closed each day at 4pm though.


----------



## Peter J (May 18, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> Yes that is correct...everyone has equal access to the amenities.  Owner's receive a 10% discount thru out the resort.
> 
> Charford......OL does distinguish between the 2 groups.  OL takes care of that via your unit key.  Your ownership is verified upon check-in, and then entered into your unit information.
> 
> When you ask for your owner discount.  The staff member will ask you for your unit key which they will swipe thru their terminal, to verify that you are an owner....the discount will be given at that time.



Hi Vicki.  

As I recall, owners can use the facilities at OL even when they're not actually staying at the resort. If I'm right about that, and I'm sure you will know, can you tell me how that works with the owner discount when you don't have a unit key to prove that you are indeed an owner?

Pete


----------



## timetraveler (May 18, 2009)

Peter J said:


> Hi Vicki.
> 
> As I recall, owners can use the facilities at OL even when they're not actually staying at the resort. If I'm right about that, and I'm sure you will know, can you tell me how that works with the owner discount when you don't have a unit key to prove that you are indeed an owner?
> 
> Pete



Hey Pete, 

First I just gotta take a second and say....I just LOVE Susan Boyle.  What a woman.  

Ok...now about OL.  Yes you are right.  Owner's can use the resort any time they want.  If you are in the area and not actually staying onsite....just stop at the gate and inform the guard you are an owner and want to visit for the day.  He will take your information...call member services to verify...and then send you to the clubhouse to pick up a card to use.


----------



## gjw007 (May 19, 2009)

jesuis1837 said:


> No prob Timetraveler!  Let's just say it is unusual to do your groceries around midnight!
> 
> The name of the pool : splash lagoon sounds terrific! I guess there are few slides there!



Walmart on Highway 27 is open 24/7


----------



## gjw007 (May 19, 2009)

Peter J said:


> Hi Vicki.
> 
> As I recall, owners can use the facilities at OL even when they're not actually staying at the resort. If I'm right about that, and I'm sure you will know, can you tell me how that works with the owner discount when you don't have a unit key to prove that you are indeed an owner?
> 
> Pete



Yes, owners can use the facilities whenever they are not staying there.  You can go to customer service and request a card that will show that you are an owner.  It is a blue card and I believe it will only be good for that day.  If you are in the HIVacation Club, I think that card will work as well for the discounts but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## gjw007 (May 19, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> First I just gotta take a second and say....I just LOVE Susan Boyle.  What a woman.
> 
> Ok...now about OL.  Yes you are right.  Owner's can use the resort any time they want.  If you are in the area and not actually staying onsite....just stop at the gate and inform the guard you are an owner and want to visit for the day.  He will take your information...call member services to verify...and then send you to the clubhouse to pick up a card to use.



You might like this URL, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWNoiVrJDsE.  It's not Susan Boyle but I think you will enjoy.


----------



## timetraveler (May 19, 2009)

yes....I saw that little girl perform.  She was in the lineup with Paul Potts.


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2009)

Before this thread gets hijacked and heads off in the wrong direction, I'll ask if anyone else has any questions about Orange Lake?  

(No offense to Susan Boyle, but she's already been discussed to death in a huge thread elsewhere in the BBS.)

Dave


----------



## timetraveler (May 19, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Before this thread gets hijacked and heads off in the wrong direction, I'll ask if anyone else has any questions about Orange Lake?
> 
> (No offense to Susan Boyle, but she's already been discussed to death in a huge thread elsewhere in the BBS.)
> 
> Dave



LOL...never fear Dave....I really like Susan Boyle....but I LOVE Orange Lake:whoopie: 

I see from the weather channel that Florida is making up for all the rain it didn't get over the last 2 months....now.  I know the area desperately needed the rain...but geez.....they are talking flooding, etc!   I hope it clears soon for you.


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> LOL...never fear Dave....I really like Susan Boyle....but I LOVE Orange Lake:whoopie:
> 
> I see from the weather channel that Florida is making up for all the rain it didn't get over the last 2 months....now.  I know the area desperately needed the rain...but geez.....they are talking flooding, etc!   I hope it clears soon for you.



LOL!  I wasn't worried, but I wanted to nip that one, if I could.  I'm guilty of it myself, and know how easily thingsget off track.

Orlando this week is proving to be a real challenge.  I fully support how the state needs all this rain.  I just wish it would have waited a few weeks.  They're saying the drought is over for a large part of the state, and I have to agree, if the volume of rain I'm seeing is any indication.  It's raining nonstop.  And I'm talkinG about buckets and buckets at a time.

So the question for you Orlando-smart people if this:  What do you do around the area when it's raining like this? 

We did Epcot today - by umbrella.  Once we got into the experience, it was great.  But by the time we were done, we were soaking wet and cold.  We skipped the fireworks show because we were ready to head back to the condo.  Now we're stuck with what to do tomorrow.  We have five-day park hopper tickets to Disney, but we're not sure which parks are 'umbrella fri4ndly."  Anyone have ideas of what to do?

Dave


----------



## gjw007 (May 20, 2009)

Dave,

It had rained in the afternoon and early evening last week when I was there but it rained all day Monday.  I drove home that evening and I don't think I got past the rain until I was near the South Carolina border.  

I had my raincoat with me and I went to Epcot in the afternoon thinking that it would be slow where I could just walk up to the rides.  It was 85 minutes to get onto soaring so that plan went down the drain.  

I had went to Orlando to relax so I had brought books to read.  All in all, it was a pleasant day even with the rain.

If there are activities that you are looking for, you could try DisneyQuest in DownTown Disney.  There are several museums and other indoor activities along I-drive.  During the evening, you could go to a dinner theater.


----------



## timetraveler (May 20, 2009)

well the ponds must be filling back up at OL.  When I was there May 2-9th...several of them were almost dried up.  Oh and boy was it hot.  Very low humidity...thank goodness...but HOT.  

We are used to being there during low 80's temps...it was low 90's the entire week!  

It was a great week for Epcot too.  We arrived at the park about 1 hour after opening.  Walked right on to every ride in Epcot with the exception of TT.  I went and grabbed a fastpass as soon as we got there.  When went to the ride at our designated time....we had about a 10 minute wait.


----------



## gjw007 (May 20, 2009)

timetraveler said:


> well the ponds must be filling back up at OL.  When I was there May 2-9th...several of them were almost dried up.  Oh and boy was it hot.  Very low humidity...thank goodness...but HOT.
> 
> We are used to being there during low 80's temps...it was low 90's the entire week!
> 
> It was a great week for Epcot too.  We arrived at the park about 1 hour after opening.  Walked right on to every ride in Epcot with the exception of TT.  I went and grabbed a fastpass as soon as we got there.  When went to the ride at our designated time....we had about a 10 minute wait.



Vickie,

When I was there the ponds were still dry although I did see a couple fishing in the small pond opposite the North Village recreation area.  Most things were green until you got to the ponds which were then brown.  Temperature were in the upper 80s as well but it was pleasant.  I have yet to have a bad experience at the resort (and I've been there over 30 times now)


----------



## DaveNV (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, Gary.  Today we chased the sun, and actually ended up at Celebration, eating lunch by the lake.  Sun was out, and it was nice.  A few hours later the skies opened again, and it's really been coming down ever since.  Hmm.

I called RCI today and arranged to change the second week of this trip.  We were supposed to go to The Quarter House in New Orleans next week, but this storm is headed that way.  Local weather folks are saying it will rain there next week like it has been raining here this week.  I lived in Hawaii for five years, and I have NEVER seen rainfall like this.

Thanks to a very helpful RCI VC, (Mario, in the Mexico City call center), we were able to switch from The Quarter House to Silver Lake Resort.  So maybe we can salvage things after all.  Cross your fingers.

Hoping for sun,
Dave


----------



## Abby's Mom (Jun 22, 2009)

*Just came back from OL*

We just spent the week at OL and absolutely LOVE the new pool area in the west village.  We are East Village owners and make sure we visit each of the different pool areas while we're there.  The kids loved the new game room (even though the free ping pong tables and shuffle board games are gone).  Guests in any of the villages are free to use all the facilities on the property.  I think tube rentals is a little ridiculous, but I guess that's their way of keeping the crowd at River Island under control.

Seems a little like they're busy pushing the River Island units and the new Holiday Inn club -- our unit hasn't been remodeled since we own it, which is about 6 years, and it is definitely in need of it.  When I questioned the "owner's liason" who met with us for almost 7 hours trying to sell us a RI unit, she said there is not set policy for refurbishment of units.   That's a surprise to us since it's always been every 5 years.

Great resort, great facilities, but it seems like they're in a state of transition.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jun 23, 2009)

gjw007 said:


> Vickie,
> 
> When I was there the ponds were still dry although I did see a couple fishing in the small pond opposite the North Village recreation area.  Most things were green until you got to the ponds which were then brown.  Temperature were in the upper 80s as well but it was pleasant.  I have yet to have a bad experience at the resort (and I've been there over 30 times now)



Gary/Vickie

We were at OLCC the week of May 28th.  The lakes were full.:whoopie:   I fished at the large one near the North Village.  There are some good sized carp in the lake.  I also fished in the lake across from the Legends Clubhouse, I caught bluegill until dark, and until the alligators would not let me fish in peace.:annoyed:


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm heading to OLCC on Thursday (driving from DC to arrive on Friday).  I'm looking forward to spending some time at River Island and my only questions that I can think of:

(1) Is there a cost to rent a cabana?
(2) Can you bring your own drinks and food poolside?


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just got the rental price -- $119 per day (9am - 7pm)

I'm a sun lover but some of the people I'm traveling with can't do sun at all.  If we don't rent a cabana is there other shaded areas along the lazy river?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 23, 2009)

There are some umbrella tables, but that's about it.  The lazy river is a large area with lots of vegetation planted, but none of it is what I'd consider shade trees.

Dave


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 23, 2009)

BMW Guy - Have any pictures that you're willing to share?


----------



## timetraveler (Jun 23, 2009)

I am fair.  Blue eyes...red hair....cannot get a tan if my very life depended on it.

So...to answer your question....NO there is NO shade at River Island....unless you rent a cabana....or want to sit in a chair at an umbrella table above the lazy river.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jamerican71 said:


> I'm heading to OLCC on Thursday (driving from DC to arrive on Friday).  I'm looking forward to spending some time at River Island and my only questions that I can think of:
> 
> (1) Is there a cost to rent a cabana?
> (2) Can you bring your own drinks and food poolside?



There is a cost to rent the cabanas.  You cannot bring food and drink to RI (at least by the sign at RI).  Nothing that I would call a shade tree.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 23, 2009)

Jamerican71 said:


> BMW Guy - Have any pictures that you're willing to share?



I'll see if I can find anything, but to be honest, it POURED rain the whole week we were there.  It was awful, and VERY disappointing.  After almost 18 months of waiting and anticipating, flying all that way from Seattle, and then - we had ONE DAY of sun, and the rest of the week was crap.  It was a MAJOR let down.  Torrential rain, thunderstorms, and generally terrible weather.  So we didn't take many pictures.  I'm sure others here have great shots from sunnier days.  Maybe someone else can help?

Dave


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 23, 2009)

What type of pictures are you looking for?  Here are some pictures, http://mysite.verizon.net/vzez2u73/


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 24, 2009)

bmw - that sucks about the rain but I hope you still enjoyed yourself as much as possible

gjw - your pictures were nice. 

I was hoping for some pics of River Island --- it helps pass the time even though I'm down to just 2 days until my arrival


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay, I  changed the pictures slightly.


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 24, 2009)

gjw007 said:


> Okay, I  changed the pictures slightly.



thank you! thank you!  pics are wonderful.


Where is that beach in the pic?


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 24, 2009)

one last question.....from the pool rules picture

pool rules say:  pool open 7am - 10am; lazy river open 10am - 5pm ----- is there another pool connected to the lazy river?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 24, 2009)

Jamerican71 said:


> one last question.....from the pool rules picture
> 
> pool rules say:  pool open 7am - 10am; lazy river open 10am - 5pm ----- is there another pool connected to the lazy river?



The lazy river has jets they turn on between 10 and 5.  The pool itself is open till late, including a couple of splash pools that are attached to the river system.  So you can get wet a lot, just not floating "down the river" outside of those posted hours.

And to answer your previous post - yes, we had as much fun as you can have in a pre-hurricane situation.  

Dave


----------



## jamstew (Jun 24, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> I'll see if I can find anything, but to be honest, it POURED rain the whole week we were there.  It was awful, and VERY disappointing.  After almost 18 months of waiting and anticipating, flying all that way from Seattle, and then - we had ONE DAY of sun, and the rest of the week was crap.  It was a MAJOR let down.  Torrential rain, thunderstorms, and generally terrible weather.
> 
> Dave



Ah, I see you were the same week I was. I've never been so miserable


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 24, 2009)

jamstew said:


> Ah, I see you were the same week I was. I've never been so miserable



Aha, so it wasn't just me!  May 16 to 23.  Man, that was a wet week!  Sanford, FL got more than 25 inches of rain in four days that week.  

I've never tried to do Disney with an umbrella before.  Epcot was pretty much doable that way, but the Magic Kingdom was no fun at all.

Dave


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 24, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Aha, so it wasn't just me!  May 16 to 23.  Man, that was a wet week!  Sanford, FL got more than 25 inches of rain in four days that week.
> 
> I've never tried to do Disney with an umbrella before.  Epcot was pretty much doable that way, but the Magic Kingdom was no fun at all.
> 
> Dave



I was there May 12 to 19th.  It rained every day I was there but except for the last couple days, it had only rained for a period in the late afternoon.  The last couple days it rained all day.

As far as a beach in the pictures, the best that RI has is the picture of the girl playing in the sand.  There is a beach at the West Village complex where you can rent JetSki, etc.  I rented one of the paddle boats one year for a half hour.  They are a lot of work.  We the let the 6-year command. Of course, we could never keep her happy.


----------

